
Admit it, data hogs: you know you should pay more - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/03/admit-it-data-hogs-you-know-you-should-pay-more.ars
======
pwg
Single best quote from article: "But if consumers see them [data caps] simply
as tools to squeeze more cash from customers (as they did in the Time Warner
trials), then low caps will probably bring out Congressional resistance once
again."

Which, usually, is the actual reason for data caps. To generate artificial
scarcity in a market where there is essentially no scarcity, and thereby
recreate a cash cow.

~~~
rdrimmie
It certainly was the reason for the outrage over the caps Bell tried to
impose.

It's not that caps, or usage-based billing is inherently evil, it's just that
the caps were very low, the per-usage rate beyond the caps were very high, and
Bell was forcing the independent ISPs that use the network to share the same
model, effectively disabling any competitive advantage they might have.

edit: I fear the phrasing of my first sentence may sound like I am arguing
against your point, but in fact I am empathically agreeing and just kind of
fail at text sometimes.

